# rabbit hunting 2/8/14



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

Got out this morning and even with the crazy deep snow and single digit temps had three up and moving...nephew can't shoot straight so we only ended up with 1, I'm trying to let him get as many shots as I can since he's only 12. This is his first real season of rabbit hunting. 

Still...can't beat a beautiful morning for pushing the brush.

Anybody else do any good this morning? I know they had the rabbit roundup on the other side of the state today.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

I also went out saturday with my nephew in the rabbit roundup. 1st spot right by my house ive been holding off on for the roundup. he wore the game bag and after 1 hr we get to the truck and he pulls out only 4....? so we trecked back into the snow found 2 that fell out and kicked up 1 more. our 1st spot produced 7 rabbits. they really didn't want to run out of the rose bushes and some we just left. I could see they had tunnels burrowed all over and some we just couldn't see after they moved. go to spot #2 pull out 2 more and I fell waist deep in a creek. so we hit 1 more spot on the way back and got our 10th. we had a limit by noon, but we didn't get a top 5 weight or biggest or smallest rabbit. we had fun and have a good size rabbit dinner baking in the oven right now! snow was super deep and I look like ive been in a fight with a bobcat but id do it all over again.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Did a quick hunt this morning, kicked up 2 but they holed up almost immediately. First skunk of the year for us but we still had blast.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I took my hounds out yesterday and ran them each solo for a couple hours apiece. My young dog ran 7, and the older dog ran 4. Every rabbit made 100-200 yard runs straight to holes. It's supposed to be in the 40,s here next weekend! The hounds should just hammer on them. Hopefully the bunnies with run some.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

so I'm pretty crazy envious about getting that many rabbits running in a morning right now, haven't had a morning like that in years, not since our last beagle. Nicely done.


----------



## hiflyer (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally got out for the first time today. Got 3, but I tell ya that snow was by far the deepest I've ever walked through for rabbits.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

They are forcasting a pretty nice warm-up towards the middle of next week, up into the 40's, hopefully that will melt some of the snow and pack it down for easier hunting.


----------

